# Disney to acquire LucasFilm - Star Wars Episode 7 is coming 2015



## RupeeClock (Oct 30, 2012)

George Lucas is set to sell his production company LucasFilm to Disney for $4.05 Billion, half of which will be paid in cash, the other half in about 40 million shares of Disney.



> Lucas said in a statement that it is “now time for me to pass _Star Wars_ on to a new generation of filmmakers.”


The acquisition by extension also means Disney will own LucasArts, Industrial Light & Magic, and Skywalker Sound.

Kathleen Kennedy who acted as the co-chairman of LucasFilm will take over as President of LucasFilm, George Lucas will be a creative consultant on future film productions including the announcement of Star Wars Episode 7, slated for 2015.

Source


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 30, 2012)

Disney + Star Wars = NO  It will feature musical numbers with Jar Jar Binx as the lead singer.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 30, 2012)

Ummm what? No! Don't do it!


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 30, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Disney + Star Wars = NO It will feature musical numbers with Jar Jar Binx as the lead singer.


Disney are more responsible than that.
Marvel hasn't been damaged by the acquisition as far as I can tell, and they're more responsible with their IPs than you think.


----------



## emigre (Oct 30, 2012)

Star Wars name is really getting demeaned now.

And that;s saying alot considering the last fifteen years or so.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 30, 2012)

Great. That means more of this.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 30, 2012)

RupeeClock said:


> Disney are more responsible than that.
> Marvel hasn't been damaged by the acquisition as far as I can tell, and they're more responsible with their IPs than you think.


 
I still can't trust them 100% with the Star Wars franchise, but whatever.


----------



## kimekaro (Oct 30, 2012)

Disney has handled the major Star Wars events in the United States for the last 20 years. They have also been host to the ONLY Star Wars theme park attractions since before then. Not only that, they have a huge staff of talented and responsible people dedicated to preserving and pushing brands. They are the perfect fit for companies like Marvel and Lucasfilms - who have great franchises that they may not be able to dedicate the necessary funding to push to new levels.


----------



## Langin (Oct 30, 2012)

Hmm can you have to much Star Wars..? I've been a HUGE fan since I was young, I've loved the LEGO, the movies(still have them) and the games. But now I am kinda done with Star Wars to be honest, it is epic yes that's true but I am convinced that 6 episodes are more then enough.


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 30, 2012)

emigre said:


> Star Wars name is really getting demeaned now.
> 
> And that;s saying alot considering the last fifteen years or so.





Hyro-Sama said:


> Great. That means more of this.


We'll see.
Maybe Disney will actually have the sense to release unedited original editions of episodes 4-6  on DVD and Blu-ray.

So no crap like this:





Edits like this just insult the audience's intelligence.


----------



## Satangel (Oct 30, 2012)

Wtf? That was definitely the last thing I expected to happen. Wow, a new Star Wars movie. I don't mind actually.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 30, 2012)

I guess Disney don't think what Avengers 2 will make that year will be enough for them!

I've never been a Star Wars fan, I can appreciate why people like the first two films but for me...nope, tried them several times never got into them at all. A New Hope & Empire, nice enough films but they pass me by. I mean I'm into most stuff geeks like but Star Wars I could never get into.

Personally to me, Lucasfilm have damaged the brand more than anything and with how well they've handled Pixar and Marvel I see Disney fixing a lot that is wrong with the franchise and having the capital and clout to actually get talented people on board so we don't get something incredibly boring like Eps 1-3 and Jedi were. While Disney has made some crap, I can't see them doing any worse than Lucasfilm themselves. This is franchise I can see them really getting behind and putting effort into because it'll pay off.


----------



## Maxternal (Oct 30, 2012)

It will be interesting to see what comes of this. It's good that Lucas will still be there as a consultant and a major shareholder so he will have some say on this. (I actually didn't know that Marvel had been acquired as well so judging by some of their latest works, that can't be THAT bad.)

As of now the the 6 existing episodes have already been redone to death from from about every imaginable point of view through different video games and lots of reading between the lines (between the official episodes ... AND after them) also already including a 7th movie, clone wars, so if
they don't add some new, main, movie material soon they're likely to run out of wiggle room eventually.

That said, even though I haven enjoyed pretty much all Star Wars additions over the years, I also feel like EVERYTHING since the original trilogy has felt like sort of tacked on to the already completed work.


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 30, 2012)

So Marvel AND Star Wars will be in Kingdom Hearts III?


----------



## Clarky (Oct 30, 2012)

for the lolz


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 30, 2012)

First Marvel now LucasFilms?
What's next Disney? Are you guys going to buy out Sony or Nintendo?


----------



## nando (Oct 30, 2012)

40 million shares? fool! steve jobs got 138 million shares


----------



## Gahars (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks like the next Disney Princess is Leia.


----------



## Valwin (Oct 30, 2012)

make it live action and i am GOLD


----------



## Another World (Oct 30, 2012)

he should have passed it on years ago. his recent "remakes" of the classic starwars movies are a timeline for his mental instability.

-another world


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 30, 2012)

*troll mode*

They should reboot the series, then we might get some well directed movies.

lol j/k


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 30, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Looks like the next Disney Princess is Leia.


 
Looks like Disney will finally have their first incestual romantically  involved couple.


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 31, 2012)

I hope this means no more incredibly annoying Robot Chicken/Family Guy parodies. Those shows are worse than


----------



## chyyran (Oct 31, 2012)

Lucas has gone over to the Dark Side.

Also, Episode 7 shall be blasphemy.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 31, 2012)

Had to make sure it somehow wasn't April 1st. This blows my mind....

Besides not totally sucking, I hope the new movies respect the books, which cover 50 odd years past ROTJ and have always been promoted as canonical. Granted, the last series (fate of the jedi) wasn't that great, but there certainly have been some great ones over the years, as well as a lot of interesting new characters. To throw that all away would be sad.

I also hope that we don't get sequels for the sake of having sequels. I like both Star Trek and Star Wars, but Star Trek got incredibly diluted with too many movies and shows until Enterprise and Nemesis almost killed it.


----------



## dalc789 (Oct 31, 2012)

Wow, this is real?  I heard about the buyout but not about episode 7.  Don't really know how I fell about this.  Hopefully it'll be somewhat decent and involve some of the established EU.  Or even the Old Republic.  That's gotten pretty popular recently.


----------



## Krestent (Oct 31, 2012)

I honestly think that Disney has potential to do something great with this, but I hope they don't make movie after movie, since nowhere does it say that they will stop after VII, VIII, and IX.


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 31, 2012)

I see that I'm going to have to teach some people a lesson about Disney. Disney is not all Mickey Mouse and Goofy. Disney is a group of studios with many hats. Disney owns the Muppets, Marvel Comics, ABC and more. When Disney takes on a Non Disney-Created IP they perform an assessment to see what they can do with that IP that will allow the IP to stay true to its origins but also fit within the Disney family. Disney will not "kill" Star Wars. Over marketing of Star Wars has already killed Star Wars. We DO NOT need another movie!


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 31, 2012)

Punyman said:


> Lucas has gone over to the Dark Side.
> 
> Also, Episode 7 shall be blasphemy.


 
Why? If it's based off the Jedi Academy series, it might actually be decent. Most of the post-Jedi stuff in the novels is either really early pre-Sith War type of stuff and the post-Jedi books are heavily focused on Luke and his founding of the Jedi Academy as well as his battles with the dark side of the Force, Han and Leia as well as their kids who become Jedi students, and various other things.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 31, 2012)

R.I.P star wars


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 31, 2012)

In addition to ol' georgie Not giving a damn about his fans, he has decided to drop trou and take a shit all over them.


----------



## Walker D (Oct 31, 2012)

Can Donald be a jedi now ?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Oct 31, 2012)

I don't know what you guys are talking about. The only thing I see coming from this is

Star Wars Episode 1 - 3: The good editions


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 31, 2012)

Don't forget Pirates of the Carribean's sucess, and that that is a Disney franchise. They seem to be able to handle long, epic tales very well without any sing a long music. None of the POTC had that.

But I still don't know about Star Wars Disney....Only time will tell.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 31, 2012)

Walker D said:


> Can Donald be a jedi now ?


 
his too angry to be a jedi


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh boy, here come the anti-fans. Woohoo. -_-

But seriously, I'm actually pretty happy about this. Were it anyone else making a new trilogy, I would be very wary. But I trust Disney to do this well.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 31, 2012)

Don't really see any problem with Disney taking a crack at this.
I don't know what all the bitching is about about the first three films. They're not bad.

I'm interested to see what Disney does with their trilogy. Could be good, could be bad. Who the hell knows.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 31, 2012)

And this is bad because?

I think its a good thing that this is happening


----------



## Qtis (Oct 31, 2012)

Walker D said:


> Can Donald be a jedi now ?


Considering Donald is already a Mage in the Kingdom Hearts series, I don't see why not.. Just hit him with a brown robe and give him a lightsaber instead of the wand.


----------



## Clarky (Oct 31, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> without any sing a long music. None of the POTC had that.


 
If Disney get the rights to LucasArts as well maybe we can finally get that Monkey Island song into a POTC movie...


----------



## iggloovortex (Oct 31, 2012)

What would Episode VII even be about? That's my concern. I guess if they wanted they could make movies out of the Young Jedi Knight series?


----------



## notmeanymore (Oct 31, 2012)

I was against this when friends mentioned it, but woah Episode 7? I'm all for it.

Disney, GIMME BATTLEFRONT 3. NOW.


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 31, 2012)

It's a trap!!!


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Oct 31, 2012)

Who knows maybe they could actually pump out a GOOD Star Wars movie. I doubt it but hey it's a sequel and not a prequel. So that get's some points right there.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 31, 2012)

It seems Hadrian and I share more in common with regards to pop culture than other threads would have led us to believe so I shall echo his post.

I came here do two things though

I came here to remind people that disney own/operate touchstone pictures ( http://www.imdb.com/company/co0049348/ ), indeed many have argued that Disney itself is just a carefully cultivated brand which releases "family friendly" films under that and kicks various other films to the appropriate company. I shall have to try to dig up one of the financial reports that delved into that as it was actually quite interesting as far as financial accounting goes.

I came here to state my hope that they also revive the games divisions of each company a bit- nobody needs reminding that lucasarts were once a leading light, a few more might need reminding that Disney were also spectacular in their day (check out their 8 and 16 bit platformers if you need some evidence for that statement). Granted I guess these days they have that epic mickey and kingdom hearts stuff although I would hold that those will not age a fraction as well as the 8 and 16 bit era stuff.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 31, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> What would Episode VII even be about? That's my concern. I guess if they wanted they could make movies out of the Young Jedi Knight series?



Luke finds a Buster Lightsaber and joins forces with some weird group from Hoth calling themselves "Avalance" and then take down the empire and stop a huge meteorite from destroying the planet.


----------



## lokomelo (Oct 31, 2012)

we dont need another Star Wars movie, we need a FTL movie


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 31, 2012)

iggloovortex said:


> What would Episode VII even be about? That's my concern. I guess if they wanted they could make movies out of the Young Jedi Knight series?



Luke finds a Buster Lightsaber and joins forces with some weird group from Hoth calling themselves "Avalance" and then take down the empire and stop a huge meteorite from destroying the planet.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 31, 2012)

cool! Chewbacca in the new Kindong Hearts game


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 31, 2012)

There better be dancing storm troopers in one of them or i'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## loco365 (Oct 31, 2012)

Does that mean that Princess Leia is now a Disney princess?


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 31, 2012)

I've been burned by Star Wars many times before, so here are some basic rules for you to follow, Disney.


Spoiler



1) If you insult the intelligence of the fans by having the 'comic relief' be yet more obvious 'jokes' from C3PO (this is such a drag, and so on), or include Jar Jar Binks or anything similar in any way, I shall personally hurl all of you into a trash compactor. And no droid friends on the outside to help you this time. You're gonna get tentacle f%$ked like a hentai chick then crushed into powder. The original trilogy had Han Solo, that sarcasm was funny for kids but he had more depth than a simple comic relief character. That's how you tell a story, with characters that aren't one-trick-ponies.

2) Flashy special effects do not a film make. Never forget that. God knows a lot of the world has recently.

3) Leave the truly absurd ideas for crappy teen fanfics. Luke doesn't go door to door trying to recruit Jedi as a Kenobi's Witness, there are no angsty school scenes, and so help me God if there is a musical scene anywhere in any Star Wars film I'm gonna fucking Force Choke you. Let's see you sing with blocked airways, bitches.

4) Just because the actor is some pretty boy who looks good on the posters the teen girls will be fapping to, it doesn't give him any right to desecrate the films with acting on par with a dead slug sliding down a window being passed off as alive because it's still moving. Again, refer to the original trilogy. Han Solo vs Anakin Skywalker. No fucking contest.

5) If you absolutely MUST have stupid moments in there for fans to spot, make it like the cantina scene. The alien with the see-through head, and so on. Have Donald, Goofy and Sora visible in the background just for a few frames of the movie, blink and you'll miss it stuff. Don't do a Pokemon and thrust it right in our faces all the damn time (think about how many NPC's in pokemon only talk about how great pokemon is).

6) Don't do what Final Fantasy did. At this point in a series, you owe it to the fans to give them what they want. This is not the time to break from what works, get lazy, or fuck it up in any other regard. Listen to the fans. They know what makes a good Star Wars film. Well, some of them do. Some of them are just trolls, refer to previous comments about crappy teen fanfics for details. But seriously, stick with what made the original trilogy work. It's widely accepted that the prequels licked balls compared to the originals.

7) And finally, to reiterate as it's jolly fucking important, NO JAR JAR BINKS. So help me, if I have to sit through another racial stereotype that adds damn near nothing to the plot, has few lines or actions of consequence, and was added in only as comic relief when they're far from funny, I shall dedicate the rest of my life to the research of laser technology so that one day I can build a real lightsaber, simply so I hack your bollocks off with it.


 
A bit long, but follow those basic guidelines and I think you may just stand a chance. But don't forget, Disney. We're watching you. And we don't take kindly to disappointing Star Wars films around here.


----------



## Krestent (Oct 31, 2012)

Star Wars Episode VII:  The Thrawn Crisis FTW!!


----------



## celcodioc (Oct 31, 2012)

IMO I'm fine with 6 movies. If you start making too many they'll just get boring, even if the company who made it was bought out by another company.
However, that doesn't mean I'm not interested in the next episode at all. I haven't read a single Star Wars comic or book but I hope the plot will be original.


----------



## Flame (Oct 31, 2012)

star wars is meh, so is Lucas Films.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 31, 2012)

Did someone say new disney princess?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 31, 2012)

Obligatory.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 31, 2012)

So star wars characters in the next kingdom hearts? Sounds fantastic. 

<--------(Never seen star wars, doesn't care)


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 31, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Obligatory.


 
LMAO what movie is that from?


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 31, 2012)

At least Disney don't sue the crap out of everyone for dressing up like Mickey Mouse.


----------



## Gh0sti (Oct 31, 2012)

im excited for this episode 7


----------



## suppow (Oct 31, 2012)

is anyone else dying inside?

also, since it's *lucasfilms* and not just starwars,
wouldnt this mean that Indiana Jones would get screwed as well?




DSGamer64 said:


> Why? If it's based off the Jedi Academy series, it might actually be decent. Most of the post-Jedi stuff in the novels is either really early pre-Sith War type of stuff and the post-Jedi books are heavily focused on Luke and his founding of the Jedi Academy as well as his battles with the dark side of the Force, Han and Leia as well as their kids who become Jedi students, and various other things.


i'm afraid that might not be the case


> The film will continue the story of Luke Skywalker, Han Solo and Princess Leia beyond _Return of the Jedi_.[7]However, the plot will not be based on the various novels, graphic novels and other materials that have continued the story of these three characters and have previously been considered Star Wars canon. Rather, _Episode VII_ is expected to be an entirely original story.[8]


- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars_Episode_VII
fuuuuuuuck that



NahuelDS said:


> cool! Chewbacca in the new Kindong Hearts game


i just threw up a little in my mouth 



personally, i always would have liked to see the original 12 episodes that were meant to be made,
id like them to be
3 Old Republic episodes
3 Clone Wars episodes [I-III]
3 Rebellion episodes [IV-VI]
3 Jedi Academy episodes [VII-IX???]


sorry for the multipost, seems i cant multi-quote yet


----------



## Veho (Oct 31, 2012)

suppow said:


> is anyone else dying inside?
> 
> also, since it's *lucasfilms* and not just starwars,
> wouldnt this mean that Indiana Jones would get screwed as well?


As if anything Disney will do to Indiana Jones could be worse than what Lucas did with the Crystal Skull   





> - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars_Episode_VII


NOOOOOOOOO 
I was hoping it would be at least partially based on the Thrawn trilogy. Oh well. We'll see.


----------



## loco365 (Oct 31, 2012)

Relevant image:


----------



## suppow (Oct 31, 2012)

Veho said:


> As if anything Disney will do to Indiana Jones could be worse than what Lucas did with the Crystal Skull


i was *very* skeptical about that one, but i actually liked it, a _lot_, and *waaaayyy* better than the Temple of Doom (never really liked that one)
specially since it was really a throwback to the old ones, mostly the Last Crusade which is my personal favorite, and i loved the attention they paid to detail when making homages to the Last Crusade.
one thing i didnt like is Russians being the villains, and not having the nazis to shoot at, and was mainly the reason i didnt want to see it ;
but hey guy's like 70, what could they do?
(so instead i liked how Old Indy plays like his father, and his son plays like Young Indy)



what disney might do to starwars on the other hand...
specially since they're ditching the whole post-episodeVI cannon that's already established, i dont even wanna know...

*also:* (this just in, lol)


> When The Walt Disney Company announced its acquisition of Lucasfilm on October 30, 2012, Disney CEO Bob Iger stated that Indiana Jones was not factored into the equation during the deal, because Paramount Pictures still has a contract in place for future films.[39]


- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indiana_Jones_(franchise) 



Veho said:


> NOOOOOOOOO


agreed.


----------



## Veho (Oct 31, 2012)

suppow said:


> i was *very* skeptical about that one, but i actually liked it, a _lot_, and *waaaayyy* better than the Temple of Doom (never really liked that one)


It was a collaboration between Lucas and Spielberg, and I like to blame Lucas for the parts I didn't like 






Speaking of which, Lucas will be a creative consultant on the new films, but I like to imagine Disney will have someone with a rolled up newspaper to keep him in check.




> post-episodeVI cannon that's already established


But that's just fan canon. The prequel trilogy ditched the pre-Episode IV "canon" too. If they replace it with something good, I don't mind.
(But I'm keeping my interpretation that the Emperor's so-called "force lightning" was actually just a combination of static electricity and strategically placed rugs.)


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 31, 2012)

suppow said:


> what disney might do to starwars on the other hand...
> specially since they're ditching the whole post-episodeVI cannon that's already established, i dont even wanna know...


Who's to say they'll ditch it? The new series may take place way into the future past and of the expanded universe, for all we know. Also, you may find this interesting.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars_canon#The_Holocron


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 31, 2012)

Not only is there going to be another Star wars trilogy, but it will also retcon all the books and comics that continued the story after Episode VI.

Fuck you George Lucas. Seriously.


----------



## suppow (Oct 31, 2012)

Veho said:


> It was a collaboration between Lucas and Spielberg, and I like to blame Lucas for the parts I didn't like


all of the indy movies were if i'm not mistaken, that was the whole idea behind it, they wanted to make james-bond-like films together so they came up with those,
not just Temple of Doom. [/quote]



Veho said:


> Speaking of which, Lucas will be a creative consultant on the new films, but I like to imagine Disney will have someone with a rolled up newspaper to keep him in check.


well, i'm not gonna say i like Lucas, or even trust him with the IP, (though i trust him more than Disney, sadly)
but i generaly dont like Disney stuff, not even when i was a kid. i dont like Spielberg films that much, some i do, StarWars i like a lot, and that's mostly just Lucas (supposedly) and doesnt have Spielberg in it (AFAIK), so yeah.  



Veho said:


> But that's just fan canon. The prequel trilogy ditched the pre-Episode IV "canon" too. If they re'place it with something good, I don't mind.
> (But I'm keeping my interpretation that the Emperor's so-called "force lightning" was actually just a combination of static electricity and strategically placed rugs.)



i dont know if it's just "fan cannon" or i dont know what you really mean by it (not considered by Lucas as cannon?),
but the original trilogy (IV-VI), - or more appropriately said - the first three films to be made back then, were already going to be the later 'prequel trilogy' (I-III)
so that was always in the mix AFAIK.

like i said, i'd love to see some Old Republic movies, which is far much safer territory, and more untapped.
(i'm pretty sure the first story arch in the 4 trilogies idea, was going to be Old Republic)


----------



## suppow (Oct 31, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Who's to say they'll ditch it? The new series may take place way into the future past and of the expanded universe, for all we know. Also, you may find this interesting.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars_canon#The_Holocron


 
check out my post above, watchman.
i linked to the quote about it.
i didnt read into it, but apparently:


> The film will *continue the story of **Luke Skywalker, Han Solo and Princess Leia beyond Return of the Jedi*.[8] However, the plot *will not be based* on the various novels, graphic novels and other materials that have continued the story of these three characters and have previously been considered *Star Wars canon*. Rather, _Episode VII_ is expected to be an entirely original story.[9]


 

as i read into it,
how can they continue the story of Luke Han and Leia but going way into the future?
the farthest i could see it go is their children etc, idk
just saying




xwatchmanx said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars_canon#The_Holocron



also, looking at it, the C-cannon, looks (to me) to be the most interesting and rich one.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 31, 2012)

suppow said:


> check out my post above, watchman.
> i liked to the quote about it.
> i didnt read into it, but apparently:
> 
> ...


Hm. interesting

That's still not to say that it'll break canon though. They're just saying it wouldn't be based on any of the expanded universe, that's all. though the "previously considered canon" part bugs me a bit.


----------



## suppow (Oct 31, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Hm. interesting
> 
> That's still not to say that it'll break canon though. They're just saying it wouldn't be based on any of the expanded universe, that's all. though the "previously considered canon" part bugs me a bit.


idk if you're familiar with the comics or not,
(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Star_Wars_comic_books)

but generayly speaking
Episodes I, II, & III, i think would fall somewhere around here
(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Star_Wars_comic_books#*Rise_of_the_Empire_Era*_.281.2C000.E2.80.930_BBY.29)

and Episodes IV, V & VI, fall this era
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Star_Wars_comic_books#T*he_Rebellion_Era*_.280.E2.80.935_ABY.29

now, thought the next episodes (story arch) wall fit into either one of these:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Star_Wars_comic_books#*New_Galactic_Republic_Era*_.285.E2.80.9325_ABY.29 _http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Star_Wars_comic_books#*The_New_Jedi_Order_Era*_.2825.E2.80.9337_ABY.29_
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Star_Wars_comic_books#*Legacy_Era*_.2840_ABY_onwards.29

specially the New Jedi Order (of which Luke is supposed to be a Jedi Master rebuilding it) since it's suppossed to follow Luke Han and Leia,
but if the new movies are overriding those stories then idk, i would much rather them follow those eras.

also, like i said before, in the beginning Lucas wanted to make 4 trilogies (12 episodes), and i'm pretty sure the first trilogy would fall in here
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_o...he_Sith_Era_.285.2C000.E2.80.931.2C000_BBY.29
which i think would be *awesome*.

sorry for multi-linking to the same page.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 31, 2012)

suppow said:


> idk if you're familiar with the comics or not,
> (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Star_Wars_comic_books)
> 
> but generayly speaking
> ...


Four trilogies, really? I thought he wanted to do 9, originally? Huh.


----------



## suppow (Oct 31, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> Four trilogies, really? I thought he wanted to do 9, originally? Huh.


yeah, i read a while back they were originally 12, and were meant to be a long series like Flash Gordon (sorta non-ending like James Bond)
and they were originally called The Adventures Of Starkiller
then later got cut down to 9, eventually just 6, then the first 3 came out, and it took a while for the other 3, and with the backlash i guess they dropped the other ones lol.

i'm talking originally (70s-80s), not that it's been said recently.
i'm trying to find any links to that lol

edit: i think i might have found something of interest
dont know if it's any help.
http://secrethistoryofstarwars.com/loststarwarsstories.html 
you can see he always said X number of episodes,
then when asked about it later he denied it,
and then made more movies, lol.


----------



## Qtis (Oct 31, 2012)

I'll just leave this here..


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 1, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> Don't really see any problem with Disney taking a crack at this.
> I don't know what all the bitching is about about the first three films. They're not bad.
> 
> I'm interested to see what Disney does with their trilogy. Could be good, could be bad. Who the hell knows.


 
Because they're not bad movies, they're just fucking horrible pieces of shit Star Wars movies.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Nov 1, 2012)

suppow said:


> is anyone else dying inside?
> 
> also, since it's *lucasfilms* and not just starwars,
> wouldnt this mean that Indiana Jones would get screwed as well?


 
deal also includes Industrial Light & Magic and Skywalker Sound, meaning most studios must pay their respects(and monies) to Disney, or go with WETA Digital.

about screwing up, I don't think they can screw more than what Lucas already has. I mean, they didn't mess with Avengers.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 1, 2012)

You guys are talking about bringing the original 3 movies back, but they edited it even more!


Spoiler









/jk


 
This may, just maybe, be a good thing.
Here is someone take on it.


----------



## suppow (Nov 1, 2012)

FencingFoxFTW said:


> deal also includes Industrial Light & Magic and Skywalker Sound, meaning most studios must pay their respects(and monies) to Disney, or go with WETA Digital.
> 
> about screwing up, I don't think they can screw more than what Lucas already has. I mean, they didn't mess with Avengers.


check my post above

----------------------------------------------------------------------------




KingVamp said:


> You guys are talking about bringing the original 3 movies back, but they edited it even more!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





i dont know if you're referring to what i was talking about or not,
but if so you completely missed the point. 

also i didnt watch that video, i cant stand that guy and couldnt care less about what he has to say lol


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 1, 2012)

Veho said:


> .


i spot the hidden mickey!
that's fucking AWESOME!!!!


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 1, 2012)

FencingFoxFTW said:


> *pic


^Now that they got a space princess, they need a time traveling one. 


suppow said:


> i dont know if you're referring to what i was talking about or not,


I wasn't...



I do worry about Star Wars Clone Wars on Cartoon Network.


----------



## suppow (Nov 1, 2012)

KingVamp said:


> I do worry about Star Wars Clone Wars on Cartoon Network.


the Pixar-y CGI one is crap, the actual _cartoon_ one (which are *really short* episodes) is great because Gendy Tartakovsky is genious


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 1, 2012)

I can agree with _one_ sentence he said - it is time to hand Star Wars to a next generation of filmmakers... except... why Disney?

There are so many talented writers involved in the Extended Universe, and yet George Lukas was always known for his personal attitude of denial towards it. He once said _"Star Wars was a story about Anakin Skywalker - it started and it ended, and that's it"_ or something to that effect, denying any legitimacy current works of fiction outside of the movies may have... and now what? Episode 7? Suddenly Star Wars is no longer about Anakin?

He has always been a troll, but these are new heights even for him. If Disney does take over, I sincerely hope that they hire proper Star Wars talent. I'd love to see some more prequels, or perhaps sequels sparated by a generation from the film's finale... I guess time will tell.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 1, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> I can agree with _one_ sentence he said - it is time to hand Star Wars to a next generation of filmmakers... except... why Disney?
> 
> There are so many talented writers involved in the Extended Universe, and yet George Lukas was always known for its attitude of denial towards it. He once said _"Star Wars was a story about Anakin Skywalker - it started and it ended, and that's it"_ or something to that effect, denying any legitimacy current works of fiction outside of the movies may have... and now what? Episode 7? Suddenly Star Wars is no longer about Anakin?
> 
> He has always been a troll, but these are new heights even for him. If Disney does take over, I sincerely hope that they hire proper Star Wars talent. I'd love to see some more prequels, or perhaps sequels sparated by a generation from the film's finale... I guess time will tell.


 
Lucas had a lot of reasons... 4.05 billion, to be exact.

Plus, it's not exactly like he hasn't contradicted himself before. For instance, Lucas once appeared before Congress to protest the idea of altering classic films... we all know how that turned out.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 1, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Lucas had a lot of reasons... 4.05 billion, to be exact.
> 
> Plus, it's not exactly like he hasn't contradicted himself before. For instance, he once appeared before Congress to protest the idea of "special editions" for classic films... we all know how that turned out.


He was wearing a t-shirt saying "Han Shot First" during an interview wheras his official stance was that "Han is a noble character and wouldn't do such a thing" - he completely altered the character from a scumbag cowboy renegade into an "edgy angel" just because he figured it'd be more attractive for the audience of the revised editions.

He's a troll born and raised, we all know that. I don't think that those 4 billion reasons in any way equate to the possible profits from a franchise that just keeps on giving. I think he's just tired of it, in a sense. He's already filthy rich, so he calls it quits.


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 1, 2012)

I seen this in another forum when I was looking for reactions.


Spoiler


----------



## suppow (Nov 1, 2012)

my girlfriend's reaction:
*me*: baby, guess what...
*her*: 
*me*: there's going to be a new Star Wars movie
*her*:  
*me*: but-
*her*:  
*me*: Disney just bought Star Wars...
*her*:     
*me*: and... it's gonna be in 2015
*her*: D:  


pretty much like that


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Nov 1, 2012)

suppow said:


> the Pixar-y CGI one is crap, the actual _cartoon_ one (which are *really short* episodes) is great because Gendy Tartakovsky is genious


the Micro-series was awesome. too bad Lucas decided to ignore it and make a filler-laden series, just to keep milking the cow.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Nov 1, 2012)

Shame its original, I was hoping to see the Yuhzhan Vong. I hope they at least keep some of the more important characters from the EU like Mara Jade, the solo kids, etc....


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 1, 2012)

mysticwaterfall said:


> Shame its original, I was hoping to see the Yuhzhan Vong. I hope they at least keep some of the more important characters from the EU like Mara Jade, the solo kids, etc....


Well, they did incorporate expanded universe characters into previous movies (Aayla Secura being one example), so I don't see why not.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Nov 2, 2012)

Lucas has used a few things from the EU here and there, but nothing really significant - just background stuff. He's never used somebody as significant as say, Mara Jade.

EDIT Full list, for the curious: http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/List_of_C-canon_elements_in_the_films


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 2, 2012)

Kingdom Hearts 3 to feature a star wars level now. calling it first. Disney be dammed if they give Luke a keyblade instead of a lightsaber.


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 3, 2012)

Im sorry, how is anyone happy about this, what was the last time Disney made a live-action film that didnt suck? The 90s or something? I can see hope that it will get better, but did Marvel get any better from disney, or did they just make the spiderman 3 and then reboot it for no reason?


----------



## Gahars (Nov 3, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Im sorry, how is anyone happy about this, what was the last time Disney made a live-action film that didnt suck? The 90s or something? I can see hope that it will get better, but did Marvel get any better from disney, or did they just make the spiderman 3 and then reboot it for no reason?


 


Spoiler




















 
Yes, because Disney's involvement with live action films is a sure sign of unmitigated disaster.

(Also, Disney had nothing to do with the Spider-Man fiasco; that's all Sony's film department.)


----------



## nachoscool (Nov 3, 2012)

This means more Plinkett reviews!


----------



## Veho (Nov 3, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Im sorry, how is anyone happy about this, what was the last time Disney made a live-action film that didnt suck?


Suck is such a relative term.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 3, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Im sorry, how is anyone happy about this, what was the last time Disney made a live-action film that didnt suck? The 90s or something? I can see hope that it will get better, but did Marvel get any better from disney, or did they just make the spiderman 3 and then reboot it for no reason?


Um, The Avengers and any of the more recent Marvel cinematic universe films (Spider-Man and X-Men are handled by other companies, not Marvel/Disney), Chronicles of Narnia 1 and 2, Tron Legacy, The Muppets, Pirates of the Caribbean, almost every Pixar film? And that's just off the top of my head.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 3, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Im sorry, how is anyone happy about this, what was the last time Disney made a live-action film that didnt suck?



Others have already gone but I do feel the need to mention again that Disney own touchstone pictures ( http://www.imdb.com/company/co0049348/ ) and many see that as their would be "perhaps not so family friendly" brand,  I can agree that some of their recent output was not on par with their 90's output (love me some Enemy of the State) and missing everything from there would not leave me missing much, but it is not like they are consistently bad (ignoring the step up franchise of course). I know I promised to dig up the article detailing some of their accounting practices but I have to run shortly.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 3, 2012)

Just tl;dr'd this thread so my general opinion on the whole topic.

The optimist in me sees an opportunity. Star Wars has gone the way it has because of George Lucas. His creative chokehold over the franchise led to disastrous prequels and the general whoring of the franchise.

The realist in me knows Disney. If there's one thing they do, it's brand whoring, to the extent of essentially holding corporate monopoly. When Disney makes something, they control all distribution. They make the movie, the TV show, the toys, the cereal bowls, the bedsheets, everything. Like you know in Spaceballs when they are showing the merchandising of Spaceballs? That's Disney.

But franchises can evolve past their originators. Star Trek grew even without Roddenberry, Lord of the Rings grew without Tolkein, Bond grew without Fleming, and in general new talent to a franchise can really help it evolve. Give this movie to a solid director with an appreciation for Star Wars and you may have an excellent film.

As for the story, they did write books about the post-Episode VI stuff. It's also not unreasonable to make it take place many years after Episode VI, perhaps hundreds or thousands of years, and show how the defeat of the Empire expanded over the years. The Jedi have "returned" but mind you there was only two of them (Luke and Leia) and there are no remnants of the Sith. That's an imbalance in the Force, shit can go down, perhaps a descendent of Skywalker is involved, there's a lot of stuff open.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 3, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> As for the story, they did write books about the post-Episode VI stuff. It's also not unreasonable to make it take place many years after Episode VI, perhaps hundreds or thousands of years, and show how the defeat of the Empire expanded over the years. The Jedi have "returned" but mind you there was only two of them (Luke and Leia) and there are no remnants of the Sith. That's an imbalance in the Force, shit can go down, perhaps a descendent of Skywalker is involved, there's a lot of stuff open.


Someone already posted this earlier, but Disney announced that the new Episode would A) follow Luke, Han and Leia, and B) not follow the 'previously canon' expanded universe, and be a completely original story instead. So unless they change their mind, it won't take place thousands of years later.

Also, Bringing "balance" to the Force, the destiny of the Chosen One, meant destroying the Sith. Balance didn't mean there being both Jedi and Sith alive.

Edit: I imagine this happened sometime in the past few weeks...

George Lucas: "I'm going to make Episode VII."
Obi-Wan Kenobi : "You don't NEED to make Episode VII."
George Lucas: "I don't need to make Episode VII."
Obi-Wan Kenobi: "You should sell Star Wars to Disney."
George Lucas: "I should sell Star Wars to Disney."
Obi-Wan Kenobi: "You should move on."
George Lucas: "Moving on, moving on..."


----------



## Rockym (Nov 4, 2012)

Well, Disney wasted no time in using their new acquisition.  R2-D2 and C-3PO appeared on this past Friday's episode of ANTFarm.  They were trying to get George Lucas' autograph for a scavenger hunt and went to his ranch to try to get it and the droids were tending the gate.  Lots of other Star Wars references as well.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Nov 5, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> ...what was the last time Disney made a live-action film that didnt suck?





FAST6191 said:


> Others have already gone but I do feel the need to mention again that Disney own touchstone pictures ( http://www.imdb.com/company/co0049348/ ) and many see that as their would be "perhaps not so family friendly" brand, I can agree that some of their recent output was not on par with their 90's output (love me some Enemy of the State) and missing everything from there would not leave me missing much, but it is not like they are consistently bad (ignoring the step up franchise of course). I know I promised to dig up the article detailing some of their accounting practices but I have to run shortly.


 
they also owned Miramax from 1993 until 2010. that's a lot of film history right there.


----------



## suppow (Nov 5, 2012)

the main problem i guess i see with disney movies is:
1) they usually go nowhere
2) when they do go somewhere it's
> a) obvious
> b) and takes a long time to get there. (more than it should)

*) are also unwatchable. lol

Disney was only good in the 1920s


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 5, 2012)

Why does everyone keep saying Disney "made" The Avengers? They did no such thing. Marvel Studios did, and I guess if you want to say Disney owns them, so therefore by extension they made it, well, sure, you can have that one. Just be aware that the only difference is the change of ownership. Marvel as a whole remains untouched (for now) by Disney.

All Disney did with The Avengers was distribution.


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 5, 2012)

Well, unless Disney got LucasFilms in this deal, anything they do with Starwars is just going to be milking the franchise name. In fact, I was at Disney World the other day and I can swear, a whole half of the main gift shop was StarWars toys and shit.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 5, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Well, unless Disney got LucasFilms in this deal, anything they do with Starwars is just going to be milking the franchise name. In fact, I was at Disney World the other day and I can swear, a whole half of the main gift shop was StarWars toys and shit.


 
Well the title of the thread is "Disney to *acquire* LucasFilm", so...


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Nov 5, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> Well, unless Disney got LucasFilms in this deal, anything they do with Starwars is just going to be milking the franchise name. In fact, I was at Disney World the other day and I can swear, a whole half of the main gift shop was StarWars toys and shit.


read the first post, maybe?
btw, what else was Lucas making with the franchise, besides milking it?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 5, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Why does everyone keep saying Disney "made" The Avengers? They did no such thing. Marvel Studios did, and I guess if you want to say Disney owns them, so therefore by extension they made it, well, sure, you can have that one. Just be aware that the only difference is the change of ownership. Marvel as a whole remains untouched (for now) by Disney.
> 
> All Disney did with The Avengers was distribution.


Supposedly, it'll be the same thing with Lucasfilms. It's not like they're changing anyone in charge, except for Lucas himself (who'll still be a consultant on the new films).


Zantigo said:


> Well, unless Disney got LucasFilms in this deal, anything they do with Starwars is just going to be milking the franchise name. In fact, I was at Disney World the other day and I can swear, a whole half of the main gift shop was StarWars toys and shit.


This isn't a particularly new thing. I remember I went to MGM Studios (one of the Disney parks), and it has a crap ton of Star Wars stuff. This was when I was like 8, too (14 years ago!).


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Nov 6, 2012)

if only people were as positive as these guys.


----------



## suppow (Nov 6, 2012)

FencingFoxFTW said:


> if only people were as positive as these guys.


i see some major ass-kissing going on here


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 6, 2012)

FencingFoxFTW said:


> read the first post, maybe?
> btw, what else was Lucas making with the franchise, besides milking it?



Oh, so they didnt make those 6 movies? Sorry, LucasFlims in massive green letters must have distracted me.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Nov 6, 2012)

suppow said:


> i see some major ass-kissing going on here


well, I think some of them are just being honest, but considering they haven't chosen a director yet, it wouldn't surprise me if that was the intention of some of them. funny enough, the only one there showing some doubt was JJ Abrams, you know, because Star Trek, perhaps?


Zantigo said:


> Oh, so they didnt make those 6 movies? Sorry, LucasFlims in massive green letters must have distracted me.


sure, he made them 6 movies...then he made a lot of Special Super-Duper Editions, unnecessary changes, different DVD releases, an seemingly endless Clone Wars cartoon that varies in story quality...that's pretty much milking the cow. btw, there's always been toys, plushies, clothes, etc.

with this deal, at least now we'll actually get A NEW MOVIE.


----------



## suppow (Nov 6, 2012)

FencingFoxFTW said:


> well, I think some of them are just being honest, but considering they haven't chosen a director yet, it wouldn't surprise me if that was the intention of some of them. funny enough, the only one there showing some doubt was JJ Abrams, you know, because Star Trek, perhaps?


i'm guessing since they're in film business they wouldnt want to diss Disney, you know.


----------



## FencingFoxFTW (Nov 6, 2012)

suppow said:


> i'm guessing since they're in film business they wouldnt want to diss Disney, you know.


that would be a smart move too, since now they own ILM and Skywalker Sound, the effects companies used in almost all big releases.


----------



## suppow (Nov 6, 2012)

FencingFoxFTW said:


> that would be a smart move too, since now they own ILM and Skywalker Sound, the effects companies used in almost all big releases.


tomorrow, the world! mwahahahahaha!


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 6, 2012)

this is all i got to say.


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 6, 2012)

FencingFoxFTW said:


> well, I think some of them are just being honest, but considering they haven't chosen a director yet, it wouldn't surprise me if that was the intention of some of them. funny enough, the only one there showing some doubt was JJ Abrams, you know, because Star Trek, perhaps?
> 
> sure, he made them 6 movies...then he made a lot of Special Super-Duper Editions, unnecessary changes, different DVD releases, an seemingly endless Clone Wars cartoon that varies in story quality...that's pretty much milking the cow. btw, there's always been toys, plushies, clothes, etc.
> 
> with this deal, at least now we'll actually get A NEW MOVIE.


 
By disney, from a 9 year old series. How was this good news again?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 6, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> By disney, from a 9 year old series. How was this good news again?


No offense dude, but we've all listed why it's good news. You've yet to list any reasons why it's bad.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 6, 2012)

Star Wars is now in the hands of people who are not George Lucas. How that is anything but a positive is beyond me.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 6, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Star Wars is now in the hands of people who are not George Lucas. How that is anything but a positive is beyond me.


 
Because George Lucas just doesn't care anymore. He hasn't for a long time. The prequels are solid testament to that.


----------



## The Milkman (Nov 6, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> No offense dude, but we've all listed why it's good news. You've yet to list any reasons why it's bad.


 
I would think the name of the people who bought it would be all the reason I need.

Honestly, I can understand Lucas not having it being a good thing, and ive got nothing against a 7th movie since the original trilogy always felt like it needed expanding. Its just, the fact disney is going to make it that has me thinking its going to end up being huge disappointment. Clearly, im alone in this opinion.

To be honest, I would have been much happier if someone live Universal got it instead.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 6, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Because George Lucas just doesn't care anymore. He hasn't for a long time. The prequels are solid testament to that.


 
Exactly.

The new movies under Disney may suck, there's no doubt about that. However, at least there's also a chance that they'll be good, great even, and that just wouldn't be the case without this sale.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 6, 2012)

Zantigo said:


> I would think the name of the people who bought it would be all the reason I need.
> 
> Honestly, I can understand Lucas not having it being a good thing, and ive got nothing against a 7th movie since the original trilogy always felt like it needed expanding. Its just, the fact disney is going to make it that has me thinking its going to end up being huge disappointment. Clearly, im alone in this opinion.
> 
> To be honest, I would have been much happier if someone live Universal got it instead.


I guess we just have a hugely different opinion about Disney's movies. To me, Disney has proven over and over again that they do an amazing job with marketing, and they've made so many great movies. They aren't just a kiddie company anymore. Even the Avengers aside (which they only own, didn't have much input in), There's still the likes of Narnia, Pirates of the Caribbean, Tron: Legacy, and the Pixar movies which were mostly all amazing films.

At the very least, I'm confident the movie won't fail commercially or mass-critically.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Nov 6, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Exactly.
> 
> The new movies under Disney may suck, there's no doubt about that. However, at least there's also a chance that they'll be good, great even, and that just wouldn't be the case without this sale.


 
Ah, I misread your comment.

I dunno. I mean, I'm kind of glad that George no longer has any part of Lucasfilms, but on the other hand, I don't think anyone else can do what he is *capable* of. Kind of like if Superman just sat on his ass all day instead of saving Metropolis. Someone would have to step up to the job, but no one could do it quite like 'ol Supes.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 6, 2012)

Now it's rumored Disney wants to buyout Hasbro. Buying the company who currently makes the Star Wars toys is a smart move.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 6, 2012)

I can't imagine Disney messing this up.  I can't name one bad movie they've put out in the past 10 years, especially not bad science fiction.  Don't bother mentioning John Carter (poor marketing =/= bad movie).


----------



## RupeeClock (Nov 6, 2012)

Wanna see a huge coincidence?

Here's a clip The Cleveland Show, "Hot Cocoa Bang Bang" from May 2011.






It's like they knew...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> I can't imagine Disney messing this up. I can't name one bad movie they've put out in the past 10 years, especially not bad science fiction. Don't bother mentioning John Carter (poor marketing =/= bad movie).


 
I heard Princess and the Frog was rather mediocre compared to the rest of their 2D animated features.

Also Cars and Cars 2 were pretty crap as well from what I heard.

They also let a lot of their franchises do an obscene amount of cheap spin-offs and straight-to-DVD release crap. I mean the Lion King is still a solid feature but it still has little pieces of shit dangling from its legacy like Lion King 1 1/2 for example.

In general though I don't see how Disney having Star Wars as a franchise would be any worse than Lucas. Lucas is like an overbearing parent, he's so strict and controlling of his children that they end up lacking any social acceptance. If he just let a nice director take them out on a date then they'd be much better people.

Also would the sale of Lucasfilm mean transfer of some of their other franchises? Like Indiana Jones or America Graffiti?


----------



## wrettcaughn (Nov 6, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I heard Princess and the Frog was rather mediocre compared to the rest of their 2D animated features.
> 
> Also Cars and Cars 2 were pretty crap as well from what I heard.
> 
> ...


 
It's the children stuff that gets over-done with straight to DVD crap, and that's because kids don't know any better.  I'm talking feature films.  The Cars movies really weren't "crap", nor was Princess and the Frog.  My 6 year old niece and my 1 1/2 year old son get as much enjoyment out of the animated stuff as I can hope for.

Tron was decent
John Carter was decent
Alice in Wonderland
The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Even Prince of Persia was decent (when pretending it wasn't a video game movie)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> It's the children stuff that gets over-done with straight to DVD crap, and that's because kids don't know any better. I'm talking feature films. The Cars movies really weren't "crap", nor was Princess and the Frog. My 6 year old niece and my 1 1/2 year old son get as much enjoyment out of the animated stuff as I can hope for.


 
No offense to your niece and son but they're still kids, they can't really understand its merits as a film like adults who analyze and study film do. I mean kids will find a lot of things enjoyable that aren't particularly well made. I mean if they get enjoyment from it then I won't piss on a kid's parade but in general a lot of kids movies can be deemed bad but will be enjoyed by kids. I loved the Pokemon movies when they came out (well I only saw Pokemon: The Movie and Pokemon 2000) but my parents thought they were shit and, in retrospect, they are shit.

But I get your gist and you're correct, I mean the only movie that can be seen as actually really bad from Disney would be Cars 2, the rest is at least average or above, which is actually a rather solid track record for a company as massive as Disney.


----------



## Clarky (Nov 6, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I heard Princess and the Frog was rather mediocre compared to the rest of their 2D animated features.
> Lucas is like an overbearing parent, he's so strict and controlling of his children that they end up lacking any social acceptance. If he just let a nice director take them out on a date then they'd be much better people.


 
In his defence, he did offer Episode 1 to Speilberg to direct hoping to find a different director for each episode. But due to the directors guild being dicks to him in the past and the likes of Speilberg telling Lucas that he should direct it, shit happened.


----------



## suppow (Nov 6, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> I can't imagine Disney messing this up. I can't name one bad movie they've put out in the past 10 years, especially not bad science fiction. Don't bother mentioning John Carter (poor marketing =/= bad movie).


John Carter was an OK movie from a good book, i liked it but kept thinking it could be better; when i saw the Disney logo everything made sense.


----------



## suppow (Nov 6, 2012)

clarky said:


> In his defence, he did offer Episode 1 to Speilberg to direct hoping to find a different director for each episode. But due to the directors guild being dicks to him in the past and the likes of Speilberg telling Lucas that he should direct it, shit happened.


i think he's original idea either for SW or IJ was to have different directors do each movie.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 6, 2012)

clarky said:


> In his defence, he did offer Episode 1 to Speilberg to direct hoping to find a different director for each episode. But due to the directors guild being dicks to him in the past and the likes of Speilberg telling Lucas that he should direct it, shit happened.


 
Direction wasn't the issue with Episode I. I mean Spielberg directed Crystal Skull but it didn't save it from being a shit movie.

Lucas is a fine director, it's just when it comes to everything else he needs to be seriously reeled in. Like he had way too much control over the Star Wars prequels and that's exactly what ruined them, not to mention the numerous re-edits of the old films and his general disregard for his fans.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 6, 2012)

No one tell bradzx about this thread.


----------



## Clarky (Nov 7, 2012)

suppow said:


> i think he's original idea either for SW or IJ was to have different directors do each movie.


 
that certainly was his plan, but after the directors guild became dickish with him, it made that idea tricky



Guild McCommunist said:


> Direction wasn't the issue with Episode I. I mean Spielberg directed Crystal Skull but it didn't save it from being a shit movie.
> 
> Lucas is a fine director, it's just when it comes to everything else he needs to be seriously reeled in. Like he had way too much control over the Star Wars prequels and that's exactly what ruined them, not to mention the numerous re-edits of the old films and his general disregard for his fans.


 
I know its fun to do "what if's" but if someone had directed the prequels I reckon they would have had the balls to tell George how some of the stuff that ended up in the prequels just doesn't really work. I recall how the director of Empire stated while filming they would have to make edits to the script on the fly because some of the lines didn't work.

As for the over controlling part, yeh it is a cunts move for what he has done but like people have said, he might be the best business man you know, while people flock to buy the latest star wars set, in a few years time he then re-releases the original cuts and makes even more money from it


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 7, 2012)

chartube12 said:


> Now it's rumored Disney wants to buyout Hasbro. Buying the company who currently makes the Star Wars toys is a smart move.


You mean Optimus Prime will be a disney character too? Awesome!


----------



## suppow (Nov 7, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> You mean Optimus Prime will be a disney character too? Awesome!


transforming x-wings? lol
would that make the millennium falcon an autobot?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 7, 2012)

suppow said:


> transforming x-wings? lol
> would that make the millennium falcon an autobot?


There's already Star Wars-themed Transformer toys, including a Darth Vader/Death Star one reminiscent of the Unicron set. So it's not like they haven't crossed paths before.


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Gahars (Nov 10, 2012)

Update: The screenwriter behind Toy Story 3, Little Miss Sunshine is writing the script.

But will he be able to match George Lucas' mastery of plot and dialogue?


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 10, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Update: The screenwriter behind Toy Story 3, Little Miss Sunshine is writing the script.
> 
> But will he be able to match George Lucas' mastery of plot and dialogue?


No he can't. No one could possibly be bad enough to match George Lucas. /troll


----------



## suppow (Nov 10, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Update: The screenwriter behind Toy Story 3, Little Miss Sunshine is writing the script.
> 
> But will he be able to match George Lucas' mastery of plot and dialogue?


wait, what?
if i had something like an official star wars fan id card, i'd be burning it while in tears now. lol


----------



## Gahars (Nov 10, 2012)

suppow said:


> wait, what?
> if i had something like an official star wars fan id card, i'd be burning it while in tears now. lol


 
Because he's won recognition from the Academy Awards for his work and he's an expert on the art of story structure. He actually gives seminars on the subject (some of which include lectures on why the finale to the original Star Wars is a cinematic accomplishment).

I know it's been awhile since a Star Wars film has been made by people with a degree of competency, but this is a change that should be welcomed, not cried over.


----------



## suppow (Nov 10, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Because he's won recognition from the Academy Awards for his work and he's an expert on the art of story structure. He actually gives seminars on the subject (some of which include lectures on why the finale to the original Star Wars is a cinematic accomplishment).
> 
> I know it's been awhile since a Star Wars film has been made by people with a degree of competency, but this is a change that should be welcomed, not cried over.


hate me if you will, but contrarly to popular opinion, i do like episode II and III, better than the original ones, which i did see back then in the original order, so i saw IV V VI, I II III, i still like the last two better, and every time i see all of them again, i still do, but that's just me and my taste. lol


----------



## Gahars (Nov 10, 2012)

suppow said:


> hate me if you will, but contrarly to popular opinion, i do like episode II and III, better than the original ones, which i did see back then in the original order, so i saw IV V VI, I II III, i still like the last two better, and every time i see all of them again, i still do, but that's just me and my taste. lol


 
Oh, don't worry, I don't hate you.

I do wonder if it hurts to be so, so wrong, though.


----------



## suppow (Nov 10, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Oh, don't worry, I don't hate you.
> 
> I do wonder if it hurts to be so, so wrong, though.


lol, . dont worry, i do see the flaws, and the not so good acting at times, and the excess in FX all the stuff that everyone complains, i see it and i agree.
but from a story point of view, i like the story arc of those better, and i like the characters better,
for example, i like the character of Qui Gon a lot, and young Ben too (it's interesting), and the acting for Anakin wasnt good, but the more aspects given to the character was interesting for me,
i also agree with the excess and missuse of CGI, but i think being able to see Yoda fighting was cool,
and i do like Amidala and the customs they used for her, but i already liked Natalie Portman though, lol
also, by the time the new movies came out, i had seen the orignal starwars movies so many times maybe i was a little bored of them.
but that's just my explanation of why *i* like them better, i'm *not* saying i think the new ones are better than the old ones.
also, etc.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 10, 2012)

I saw the originals first, then the prequels. The only one I truly dislike at all is Episode II. My favorites in order are VI, III, V, IV, I, II


----------



## suppow (Nov 10, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> *I saw the originals first, then the prequels.* The only one I truly dislike at all is Episode II. My favorites in order are VI, III, V, IV, I, II


same here, but the one i liked the least (because i thought it was boring) was ep I, but i like that it has Qui Gon in it - the only one, ep II and III didnt  no surprised since he *died* lol.
i'm guessing you disliked ep II for how _emo_ anakin was? hahahaha

i didnt know what order to show my girlfriend the movies,
so i just went I - VI (dont kill me), and she liked I-III better,
my younger cousins i'm guessing saw I-III first, and probably didnt even see IV-VI much, since they dont know much about them =/


----------



## xwatchmanx (Nov 10, 2012)

suppow said:


> same here, but the one i liked the least (because i thought it was boring) was ep I, but i like that it has Qui Gon in it - the only one, ep II and III didnt  no surprised since he *died* lol.
> i'm guessing you disliked ep II for how _emo_ anakin was? hahahaha
> 
> i didnt know what order to show my girlfriend the movies,
> ...


I didn't like Episode II because the love story was generic, poorly written, and cheesy beyond belief. Plus, the love story basically monopolized the movie, with nowhere near as much Star Wars esque action as there should be, except the Coruscant chase in the beginning, and then none until the last 30 or 40 minutes. Also the lightsaber duel at the end was easily the worst and most anticlimactic of the whole series. Yoda was kinda cool, but the shock factor wore off after the first time you saw it, and that part of the battle only lasted 40 seconds.


----------



## suppow (Nov 10, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> I didn't like Episode II because the love story was generic, poorly written, and cheesy beyond belief. Plus, the love story basically monopolized the movie, with nowhere near as much Star Wars esque action as there should be, except the Coruscant chase in the beginning, and then none until the last 30 or 40 minutes. Also the lightsaber duel at the end was easily the worst and most anticlimactic of the whole series. Yoda was kinda cool, but the shock factor wore off after the first time you saw it, and that part of the battle only lasted 40 seconds.


lol, you might be right, but if you ask me abou the love story i barely notice it, i guess i'm always thinking about the whole clone wars stuff.


----------

